# Sticker Removal



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

What is the best way to remove the stickers & decals?


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

heat gun but don't get plastic to hot


----------



## TC Powersports (Jan 22, 2010)

Yep, for sure a heat gun. Just keep it a safe distance back so you don't blaze the plastics.


----------



## derk (Nov 24, 2009)

A pressure washer will take them off too. Sometimes even if you're not trying to take them off....

Yes a little heat will work also but be careful.


----------



## T-Money (Feb 3, 2010)

i agree with derk the ol pressure washer will take em off


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

I use a Hair Dryer.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

the pressure washer took all mine off except the big ones on the side panels.... and they were a pain to get off cuz i don't have a heat gun...


----------



## Tinker (Feb 4, 2009)

I used a little steam cleaner I bought at Canadian Tire called a steam shark. It is a little electric unit about the size of a coffee pot. It did the job.


----------



## NOLABear (Mar 23, 2009)

Why do you want to take them off? They make it go faster!


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

Thanks for all the replies. I'm going to try the pressure washer first since I don't have a heat gun. If that don't work the gonna use the wifes hair drier.

I'm wanting to take them off because its so fast the stickers are peeling @ the edges. It scares me when I drive it. So I'm gonna slow it down. Lol


----------



## RedneckOfTheWoods (Feb 3, 2010)

WD40 will remove any left over adhesive.


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

I used a hair dryer it don't get as a heat gun so not as much worry of messing the plastic up


----------



## zacksbf (Sep 11, 2009)

Goo B gone will also take care of any sticky stuff left behind. I messed mine up with pressure washer so I just sprayed goo b gone on what was left and let it sit a few minutes then went back over it with the pressure washer and they were gone.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Just make sure you leave the MIMB sticker!


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

I'm doing it today. Then I'm going to order my stickers monday. Hope they got black.


----------

